# Reportagem da Lusa sobre meteorologia amadora



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2012 às 11:37)

*Paixão pelo tempo leva muitos portugueses a terem estações meteorológicas em casa*


> A paixão por previsões atmosféricas, tempestades e furações junta alguns milhares de portugueses num hobby em comum: são meteorologistas amadores, muitos com estações meteorológicas em casa e sites próprios, nos quais dizem como está o tempo na zona onde residem.
> 
> O antigo piloto da Força Aérea Francisco Leitão é um dos muitos meteorologistas amadores que existem em Portugal e o mais velho do site ‘MeteoPT.com’, em que já estão inscritos cerca de 4.400.
> 
> ...



http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=57632

Outras reportagens já feitas pelos _media_ acerca da meteorologia amadora:



 Reportagem SIC



 Dia mundial da meteorologia Meteoglobal e Meteopt




*Grupo Meteopt no facebook*


----------



## Knyght (25 Ago 2012 às 12:33)

Parabéns ao *Vince*
Hoje fiquei a conhecer a conhecer um pouco mais sobre a pessoa, mesmo atendendo a algumas diferencias de opinião ele tem feito um *excelente* trabalho.


----------



## Norther (25 Ago 2012 às 16:30)

Sabem desde pequenino que sou fanático por vários estados do tempo, quando ocorriam trovoadas adorava os cenários produzidos por elas e ia para a janela, a minha mãe chamava-me de maluco   quando previam neve por vezes punha o despertador para me acordar de madrugada para ver o inicio do invento.... hoje em dia continuo assim  e adoro meteorologia.
A uns anos um amigo meu que também gosta de meteorologia, o Cova Beira, deu-me a conhecer este forum, e para mim foi uma grande alegria, adorei e fiquei surpreendido pela quantidade de pessoas que gostam de meteorologia, pelo menos fiquei a saber que não era o único "maluquinho" como a minha mãe me chamava  e 1 ano depois registei-me e não passo 1 dia sem passar por cá, só se não tiver acesso a net.

Esta aqui um excelente site e cada vez melhor, os parabéns para quem o tem construído ao longo destes anos e continuem porque isto já é uma 2ª "casa" para muitos e uma família


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2012 às 19:47)

Uma "boa notícia" de facto.
*Vince*, parabéns! Pela tua luta diária e pela visibilidade que o fórum começa a adquirir.

Este é apenas o espelho daquilo que vamos construindo aqui.
Também eu, como muitos de vós, "sofro" um pouco pela teimosia em gostar da meteorologia. Amigos, família...quantos me perguntam porque gosto tanto disto? Até poderei dar uma resposta, mas acho que será sempre incompleta.
E hoje ao ler o artigo, ainda posso acrescentar mais uns "pós de perlimpimpim" à minha resposta.
Gosto disto, mas gosto cada vez mais daquilo que se obtêm em conjunto convosco.
Não posso estar cá sempre, o tempo tem de ser dividido em múltiplos afazeres, mas o prazer é constante.

Parabéns mais uma vez


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2012 às 22:22)

Cada vez o MeteoPT ganha maior notoriedade. 

Desde Outubro de 2007 que ando por aqui, descobri o forum por acaso quando procurava aceder ao site do IM, e desde aí tenho sido bastante regular, ao longo destes anos têm sido raros os dias que não venho aqui.

Ao inicio não percebia nada disto, só para terem uma ideia nem sabia sequer a diferença entre uma depressão e um anticiclone.


----------



## ACalado (25 Ago 2012 às 23:22)

Estamos todos de Parabéns! É a mesma paixão que nos une. Embora a minha participação neste momento não ser tão regular como noutros tempos vejo neste espaço uma grande fonte de informação onde todos vimos beber e ao mesmo tempo desanuviar um pouco do stress do dia a dia. Neste momento considero o meteopt um projecto sólido e consolidado no panorama da meteorologia Nacional e para isto não poderia de deixar uma palavra ao Vince que comanda este "barco" e que o tenta levar diariamente a bom porto, sei que existem outras pessoas envolvidas neste projecto uma palavra de apresso também para elas....

Acho que já é tempo de organizar outro encontro pois o pessoal já tem saudades


----------



## Z13 (26 Ago 2012 às 15:01)

Mais uma excelente reportagem na consolidação desta casa como o "templo" da meteorologia amadora em Portugal!

Parabéns!


----------



## Brigantia (26 Ago 2012 às 20:58)

Mais um passo na divulgação do meteopt.com. Parabéns Vince pela entrevista e parabéns a todos os têm trabalhado na melhoria do fórum, excelente trabalho.

Este fórum é já uma referência na àrea da meteorologia. Grande trabalho, continuem.


----------



## David sf (27 Ago 2012 às 00:05)

O Jornal da Madeira apresenta o mesmo texto da Lusa, usando uma imagem do nosso portal para ilustrar a reportagem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Ago 2012 às 00:16)

Mais uma bela notícia sobre este fórum. Cada vez mais reconhecidos, e com razões para tal.

Se Portugal tivesse um clima como o dos E.U.A., ou de países com eventos meteorológicos (mais) extremos, não sei onde isto iria. Talvez não houvesse tanto reconhecimento por parte da imprensa, pois em países com fenómenos agrestes seria normal existir uma plataforma destas.

Só um reparo, que logo no início aparece um erro: furações.

Abraço e continuação de um excelente trabalho por esta comunidade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2012 às 12:53)

Mais uma vez parabens pelo trabalho efectuado!!


----------

